# Firewall und ICS



## Shiivva (23. September 2001)

eigentlich hier nicht so passend, aber von allen Forenthemen am passendsten...

Also, worum es geht:
Hab die TinyFirewall auf meinem PC installiert und sie läuft auch soweit (zumindest auf meinem PC), das Problem ist irgendwie die ICS, Internetverbindungsfreigabe.
Die Verbindung kann am anderen PC (dem Client im Netzwerk) hergestellt werden, auch Emails können abgerufen/gesendet werden, nur der Browser öffnet keine Seiten, d.h. irgendwas muss mit dem Port 80 sein...oder evtl. DNS??

Bin etwas verwirrt, weil ich für die ICS "any port" hab.

Was könnte das Problem sein?

Shiivva

P.S. 
Eine andere Frage:
Was ist so das "typische", was man deny-en/blocken sollte?


----------



## Klon (23. September 2001)

Also zu der Firewall kann ich dir nichts sagen ich kann dir aber empfehlen was du auf jedenfall blocken solltest:

Incoming TCP netbios-ssn auf Port 139 sollten geblockt werden es sei den der Absender ist Local/Subnet

Incoming ICMP EchoRequests auf Port 8
Incoming ICMP TimestampRequests auf Port 13
Incoming ICMP AddrMaskRequests auf Port 17
Incoming ICMP InfoRequest auf Port 15
Incoming ICMP RouterSolicit auf Port 10
Incoming ICMP Redirect auf Port 5

Ansonsten kann ich dir empfehlen die Tiny zu kicken und dir dafür PGP Desktop Security 7.0.1 zu installieren was mit VPN arbeitet und 3 vor eingestellte Sicherheitstypen für Clients hat, es blockt elegant SYN Floods, Portscans, läst keine Wünsche offen...

Na ja für den normal user in jedemfall mehr als ausreichend wenn man genug Know How mitbring sie zu configgen und keien Bock hat sich extra nen Debian Rechner daneben zu stellen als Wall 

Beste Grüße,
Klon


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (23. September 2001)

hi,
also norton internet security 2001 od. 2002 kann ich dir empfehlen.


----------



## Shiivva (23. September 2001)

*danke*

Euch beiden 

Also ich werde die Tiny PF wohl drauf lassen (hat in allen möglichen Kritiken so gut abgeschnitten) und ist ganz kostenlos...

Ich hab mich eben noch mal drangesetzt und alles konfiguriert...

Es funktioniert aber immer noch nicht...
das komische ist, wenn ich die Firewall "deaktiviere", funktionierts auch nicht...erst wenn ich die Firewall deinstalliere....

stört sich da irgendwo was?!


----------



## daDom (20. Oktober 2003)

Das soll jetzt kein Spam sein, auch wenn das Topic uralt ist  

Ich hab das gleiche Prob...

Du musst die IP des rechners in der Firewall als "Trusted" hinzufügen!


----------

